# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  العدد الاول من سوبرمان الممتع والمثير الذى يبحث عنه الكثير

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 العدد الاول من سوبرمان الممتع والمثير الذى يبحث عنه الكثير
 



 
InFo
 
  اقدم لكم اليوم سوبرمان Superman 1964 العدد الاول مع كتيب العدد هدية الذى صدر فى عام 1964م من دار المطبوعات المصورة بلبنان التى اتحفتنا بالعديد من القصص مثل سوبرمان والرجل الوطواط والبرق والعديد من الابطال الخارقين الاخرين وقد كانت ذات مبيعات عالية جداً فى ذلك الوقت وهواية قراءة القصص كانت منتشرة فى ذلك الوقت بشكل كبير جدا والعدد بحالة ممتازة لن تمل ابدا من تلك القصص الرائعه والشيقة والمثيرة حتى لا اطيل عليكم اترككم لتحميل العدد الاول من سوبرمان Superman تمتعوا باجمل واخطر المغامرات مع هذا البطل الجبار .

   Screen 




اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Gonvisor لقراءة العدد فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة العدد
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/ynh3eang2m6h
 
-- -- -- --
 
ثانيا تحميل الكتيب الهدية المرفق مع العدد
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/kjadnu2428bb
 
 -- -- -- --

 ثالثا تحميل العدد الاول من سوبرمان Superman
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
http://jumbofile.net/iozle1mmw4tk
*

----------


## diaamahi

*ياه لقد اعدت لنا ذكري ايام الصبا الزاهيات حيث كنا ننتظر المكتبة قبل ان تفتح ابوابها حتي نحصل علي العدد الجديد من سوبرمان او الوطواط او البرق فشكرا لك مثني وثلاث ورباع
*

----------

